# New Cadbury's Add with the 2 kids



## lou2 (27 Jan 2009)

What is the story with this add? It is the most annoying add I have EVER seen. I just don't get it. It would actively stop me buying a bar of that chocolate. Two geeky looking kids with their eyebrows moving...really?


----------



## sandrat (27 Jan 2009)

what annoys me more is they changed the music in the skoda cake ad


----------



## ajapale (27 Jan 2009)

I like the New Cadbury's Ad!

How do those kids do that?


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2009)

bring back the gorilla


----------



## Guest116 (27 Jan 2009)

ajapale said:


> I like the New Cadbury's Ad!
> 
> How do those kids do that?


 
They dont do it, its effects.


----------



## MandaC (27 Jan 2009)

It is bad allright.

Yes, bring back the Gorilla.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jan 2009)

Terrible ad, it makes the kids look like special needs children.


----------



## PMI (28 Jan 2009)

"Terrible ad, it makes the kids look like special needs children."

I don't think this was a very nice comment.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jan 2009)

My honest opinion.


----------



## PMI (28 Jan 2009)

Not for the kids but for the special needs children


----------



## Guest116 (28 Jan 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Terrible ad, it makes the kids look like special needs children.


 
Not a nice comment, you should remove this.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Jan 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Terrible ad, it makes the kids look like special needs children.


Surely a valid point. I find the ad slightly unnerving. But it won't stop me having my morning fix. Bring back the Gorilla.


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2009)

Scares the living bejessus out of me


----------



## Guest116 (28 Jan 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Surely a valid point. I find the ad slightly unnerving. But it won't stop me having my morning fix. Bring back the Gorilla.


 
No its not a valid point as it can be easily interpreted as saying there is something "wrong" with looking like a "special needs child".


----------



## papervalue (28 Jan 2009)

Sunny said:


> Scares the living bejessus out of me


 
me too.

just freaky, not a nice ad at all. I rather switch channels when it comes on.


----------



## Abbica (28 Jan 2009)

What annoys me the most about all this, is when people say, "I don't get it, it doesn't make sense". That is the POINT!! The bloomin gorrilla ad didn't make sense either, that is the way Cadbury advertise, somewhat similar to perhaps, Guinness? The dancing man to music etc.


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Jan 2009)

I love it! it's just so off the wall, and the kids really serious faces are so cute.


----------



## Celtwytch (28 Jan 2009)

Forget the gorilla and the kids with the dancing eyebrows - bring back the airport vehicle race!


----------



## ophelia (28 Jan 2009)

Whether we like it or not is neither here nor there. The whole idea is to get our attention; and in that it seems to have succeeded.


----------



## MrMan (28 Jan 2009)

Its a great ad, I think the kids look like they are enjoying it as if they are bout to burst out laughing.


----------



## remey (28 Jan 2009)

I think its a brilliant ad and it looks like its having the desired effect...love it or hate it, we're still talking about it.


----------



## MandaC (28 Jan 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> I love it! it's just so off the wall, and the kids really serious faces are so cute.




Those kids do not look cute!


----------



## gillarosa (28 Jan 2009)

I love it, its a wonderfully inventive ad, which highlights the slightly naughty yes maybe wholesome aspect of eating chocolate as they are positioned like two kids about to get into trouble as they could be either waiting at the Principle's or the Dentists office yet still getting their kicks. I think you'll find the people who don't like it are chocolate lovers, it wouldn't appeal to people who may see Cadbury's as a morning fix! as its aim is to widen the purchasing base.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Jan 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> No its not a valid point as it can be easily interpreted as saying there is something "wrong" with looking like a "special needs child".


Of course it can be easily interpreted by someone who wants to interpret it that way. Other posters seem to understand what was meant. Why do you have this problem?


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Of course it can be easily interpreted by someone who wants to interpret it that way. Other posters seem to understand what was meant. Why do you have this problem?


 
I don't understand what he meant. Can you explain?


----------



## Celtwytch (28 Jan 2009)

gillarosa said:


> they are positioned like two kids about to get into trouble as they could be either waiting at the Principle's or the Dentists office yet still getting their kicks.


 
It looks like they're about to have their photo taken (which might actually be worse than a visit to either the Principal or the dentist!)


----------



## Guest116 (28 Jan 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Of course it can be easily interpreted by someone who wants to interpret it that way. Other posters seem to understand what was meant. Why do you have this problem?


 
I dont have any problem, merely stating my view. That ok with you?


----------



## gipimann (28 Jan 2009)

I'm not impressed by this advert myself, think it's a bit creepy to be honest!


----------



## PMI (28 Jan 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> No its not a valid point as it can be easily interpreted as saying there is something "wrong" with looking like a "special needs child".


 
Good on you Aristitle.  That was my point in my original objection to the comment.

With regard to the advert.  Whether it's nonsense or not, it is certainly working.  We are all talking about it.


----------



## rabbit (28 Jan 2009)

gipimann said:


> I'm not impressed by this advert myself, think it's a bit creepy to be honest!


 
same here.  I had a 50;50 choice to buy a cadburys bar or a yorkie today - I thought of that add and I bought a Yorkie.    The wrapping on yorkie is more user friendly anyway - I wish cadbury spent the money on that instead of an irritating add.


----------



## myate (28 Jan 2009)

Not impressed with it either...gorilla was mega, airport race was ok, this one is terrible.


----------



## michaelm (28 Jan 2009)

I roared laughing at it, but maybe I'm easily amused; the Gorilla ad was brilliant though.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jan 2009)

Its certainly raising a few eyebrows


----------



## Chocks away (28 Jan 2009)

Sunny said:


> I don't understand what he meant. Can you explain?


No Sunny I can't. But if I had a chip on my shoulder I'd probably be in the same boat as him.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Jan 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> I dont have any problem, merely stating my view. That ok with you?


That's fine - providing you allow me and others to state ours without being exhorted to pull the posts. You already castigated bond-007 for posting his. Remember, people who take the moral high ground usually have an ulterior motive. Don't ask me why - it is the knowledge among psychologists. But this question is for another thread.


----------



## Darth Vader (28 Jan 2009)

I only saw it once and it went on for so long that i changed stations before finding out what the ad was for.

Its too weird for me.


----------



## Guest116 (28 Jan 2009)

Chocks away said:


> No Sunny I can't. But if I had a chip on my shoulder I'd probably be in the same boat as him.


 
I thought Sunny was actually asking what you meant. Ok you are taking this way beyond what it is, I neither have a chip on my shoulder nor could I be arsed discussing further with you as you are trying to cause an arguement. 

Moral high ground? What, I am merely stating my opinion, you don't agree so now you are making me out to be some fanatic with some major underlying issues?! Ok, whatever you ticks your box.


----------

